# What Is More "Complicated?" Classical Music or Jazz?



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

This is just a question I have had for a while and was wondering if anyone here may have the answer. What is a more complicated form of music? Classical music or Jazz? I am a classical music listener, and my best friend is a Jazz listener, and we had a debate about which is more complicated, and neither of us know too much about the forms.


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

I find that they are both complicated in different ways. Classical is more complex in terms of the composition aspect, while jazz is more complicated with the performing.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Both genres are actually extremely simple.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

well define complex?

Both genres have their moments of structural, rythmic, harmonical etc. complexity, and moments of simplicity. 


Like the name, so I take it your familiar with our members.


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

Tapkaara said:


> Both genres are actually extremely simple.


... What...?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

JoeGreen said:


> well define complex?
> 
> Both genres have their moments of structural, rythmic, harmonical etc. complexity, and moments of simplicity.
> 
> Like the name, so I take it your familiar with our members.


When I say complex I mean by a more "different" and "hard to understand" structure. Idk if that makes any sense, lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh, and no, I am not, I just had no idea what to make the User name lol


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh well stick around and interact in these forums long enough and you 'll come to understand.

But I personally see both Jazz and Classical equally sharing in complexity.


----------



## UniverseInfinite (May 16, 2009)

Hey, JoeGreen, I think you're a pretty fair person -- pretty balanced as I perceive. I appreciate that very much, my friend!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

This could get Ugly


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

it probably got ugly about 9 years ago.

---edited since i realised it was 2018 and not 2017.


----------

